# I'm a foster mommy...



## Boz (Nov 15, 2008)

A few weeks ago my convinced by mom to let me foster gerbils for our local shelter, and I am so excited! I really wanted to share and I could not not post any longer!

I took home my first two fosters on Halloween. They were both pretty scared of my hand. They are a bonded pair named Fuzzy and Wuzzy. 

They are doing wonderful! They have made a complete change! They will gladly come up to my hand and take food from it. A lot of times they'll actually sit IN my hand and eat, which is huge! I'm so proud of them! 

Would you like pictures? :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 16, 2008)

I would LOVE pictures. I have always been interested in Gerbils as pets, but haven't taken the time to "get to know them". What are they like?


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, pictures! :biggrin2: Kudos to you for fostering.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Pictures? Uh DUH! Of course! :nod


----------



## Boz (Nov 16, 2008)

Pictures! I have newer ones but I have to upload those. So I'll post those tomorrow! 

This is Fuzzy:











And Wuzzy (the big girl!)












And I assume you'd like some pictures of my girls, right? :biggrin2: I'll post those in a little bit!


*undergunfire wrote: *


> I would LOVE pictures. I have always been interested in Gerbils as pets, but haven't taken the time to "get to know them". What are they like?



They are wonderful! I Love them. They are so easy to care for! You only have to clean their tank ever 3 to 4 weeks. Their toys are cheap and include mostly cardboard, hay, tp rolls and just plain toilet paper! Another thing is that they are really entertaining. I love watching then run around chewing up hay and toilet paper and digging tunnels in the litter. It's really cool! 
I'm so glad I decided to get gerbils instead of a hamster (no offense to all you hammy lovers out there!).

My two gerbils, Mizzy and Moosey and wonderful. Moosey is adorable. She'll sit in their tank topper (a cage on top of the tank) and watch me as I'm doing stuff in my room. It's soooo cute! And for about the past week or so right after I get into bed and turn the light off I hear a bunch of racket coming from their tank topper and it's Moosey chewing the wire. Why? It is not because she does not have anything better to chew, it's because she's high maintenance and wants attention and a treat.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 16, 2008)

I LOVE!!! they are so cute and they have furry tails to :biggrin2:Keep pictures coming please! do you know why we dont get them over here? Maybe I should sneak some when I go to the states hmmm


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I had two gerbils that I got in 7th grade that lived until I was a junior in high school... they were over 4 years old when they died.
They are so sweet :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Wuzzy is so cute!!! 

We've had a couple of gerbils. One didn't live very long - he wasn't healthy at all.

Then we had Cinnamon aka The Evil Gerbil from H3LL!! We adored her.  She bit, she freaked if you touched her or her stuff. She was hilarious.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

EEK I WANT FUZZY!

I have had gerbils and hamsters my whole life. Last one was a couple of months before joined.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 16, 2008)

Ohh, so gerbils wouldn't be able to live in a Ferret Nation with hammocks and stuff ? They are adorable, but not sure I could have a pet that lives in a tank. I like to decorate cages and sew lots of different beds.

I think Degus are adorable, too!


Yes, please, more pictures.


----------



## Boz (Nov 16, 2008)

PepnFluff- I have no clue! *

*Gerbils can live to me 3-5 years old, but I've heard of older!
I love their furry tails. Their tail has a little "tuff" at the end. It's just some longer fur at the end.  
A gerbil should never be picked up by the tail as the second half of it is detachable and will not grow back. :?

Did you all know that gerbils are illegal in California? 

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Ohh, so gerbils wouldn't be able to live in a Ferret Nation with hammocks and stuff ? They are adorable, but not sure I could have a pet that lives in a tank. I like to decorate cages and sew lots of different beds.
> 
> I think Degus are adorable, too!
> 
> Yes, please, more pictures.



Nope they can't! They'd chew it up! LOL! Plus they love to burrow!
I love Degus. I really want some when I'm older! They are not easy pets though, as I read. :? They have strict diets and chew more then gerbils! LOL That's why I must wait!


More pictures! Total of 10! 

I don't think I said their colors, did I?
Wuzzy is Red Eyed Nutmeg (REN)
Fuzzy is Black with white chin and white bands on her paws (which in showing is not acceptable) The white chin and bands on the paws is very common in self-colored gerbils.

You can see Wuzzy is a little more "filled out" then Fuzzy. 




*





























*

"PWEASE ADOPT US!"






Fuzzy and Wuzzy live by the rabbits on the "rabbit wall" 
The reason they only have a few inches of bedding is because I'm working on taming them. Normally I'd have 5 to 7 inches! I'll have to post pictures of my girls' tank in a bit.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always wanted a gerbil, but that whole illegal in my state thing kind of made that impossible. Same with hedgehogs and ferrets.


----------



## Boz (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah that could be a problem. :?

Time to move! LOL!


----------



## Boz (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of my girls I took over the summer before Maxie died. (fyi, when I say "my girls" I'm usually referring to my gerbils, who are all girls! ) 

This is Mizzy! She is very photogenic! (excuse her... fuzziness. She had just woken up and they had a bed full of shredded toilet paper so she's got tp fuzz all over her!)






















This is Moosey! She likes to keep moving! So it's hard to get good pictures of her. 







And this is Maxie. I miss her. 























And group photos! 
















And this is one of my favorites.





:biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

Aww they so cute! and those pictures are fantastic! I love the ones of the 3 of them all lined in a row with their paws up theyre such cuties!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Boz (Nov 22, 2008)

hehe thanks everyone!
I've been rushing around like crazy today because I forgot our mobile adoption for the shelter is the 4th Saturday of the month, not the last! So I've been trying to get things done! And I ment to go to bed 2 hours ago! :shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 22, 2008)

undergunfire wrote:


> I like to decorate cages and sew lots of different beds.



You could always learn to weave grass mats/grass beds. 





They are adorable! and yup, degu's chew like crazy, we used to have one that chewed through metal bars in his cage :shock:


----------



## Boz (Nov 22, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> undergunfire wrote:
> They are adorable! and yup, degu's chew like crazy, we used to have one that chewed through metal bars in his cage :shock:



:shock: omg that's crazy! I want to build a Degu mansion when I get mine.  Look at some of these cages!

http://www.degus-online.de/kaefig_gaeste.htm


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 22, 2008)

Boz wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > undergunfire wrote:
> ...



This one is HUGE! I love it!! There is some real creative ones on there, and most of them look like a peice of furniture !
http://www.degus-online.de/jpg/kaefig/disco3.jpg


----------



## Boz (Nov 22, 2008)

Today went well at the Mobile Adoption! A girl was really interested in the gerbils and I talked to her and her aunt and the girl also talked to her mom (who was not there) and I think they're going to put in an application in for them! I gave them my card, which has my email and a link to my website (but it's not up yet and I told them that). It sounds like they have more animals (some farm ones too because they said something about having hay). Which makes me feel better because then I know that her parents will probably look after them as well (the girl is like 10).

So yeah they might be going to a forever home! :biggrin2:

Today was awesome too because 2 dogs that have been there since before summer both got an application in. There was a dog that went to the mobile and I'm surprised she was still at the shelter after two months because she is so quiet and sooo loving and just a sweetie! She went to the mobile and in about an hour she had two applications filled out for her! 

I also took two bunnies. One of them is pretty friendly but the other one was scared.  I felt so bad because I don't think he's been getting a lot of attention. He's on the bottom cage which I think most people don't really look in and honestly, I haven't take him out much. I thought taking him with would be good for him, and it turned out to be! He calmed down and I was holding him a lot.

I was asked about fostering one of the rabbits there. I wish I could but I can't.  She's scared and always hides. She really needs to be fostered. :?
*


Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Boz wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...



I know! that's my favorite! It's huge!


----------



## Boz (Nov 29, 2008)

I made a banner for the gerbil forum I'm on for their holiday contest and I thought I'd share it with everyone! 








And for anyone who is curious, this is the original picture.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2008)

That is a VERY cute picture, Boz :biggrin2:!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 29, 2008)

such cute gerbils!! I had them when i was very little and i like to socialize them when i work at the shelter. Fuzzy looks just like my Panda did.:inlove:


----------



## Boz (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you two! :biggrin2:

tonyshuman - that's great that you socialize with them!


----------



## Boz (Dec 8, 2008)

Well Fuzzy and Wuzzy are still with me! 

And I was looking around craigslist.... I shouldn't do that!
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pet/926440374.html

Oh I want this!
http://appleton.craigslist.org/for/942317905.html

I should post more pictures of my gerbils soon... Time for a photo shoot! :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I still have them! Next mobile is this weekend.
And... anyone looking for another bunny or three? We only have like 19 at our shelter :?. We have have bonded pairs and trios!


----------



## Boz (Jan 4, 2009)

I have pictures!

Going to a mobile adoption is very stressful... LOL











Back at their foster home (my house!).

Yes, they have two wheels! Their playpen had to be taken down (going back up soon though) so I gave them two wheels. They LOVE to run on them. I didn't want to risk them fighting over one so they each have one. LOL





Just came out from underground. 





They are beggers.





She was on the move here.





"What?! No Food?! I am ashamed!"






























The end! For now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Awwww....... I'm not a big gerbil fan - they are ok but not crazy about them...... and I just love these two! I saw a little black one like this at the store one day last week. He had a little white dot on his mouth and I was REAAAAAAAAAAAAAL close to getting him cause he was reminding me of yours! LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

Imiss having gerbils. Ya know I may be able to convince Rob about getting some...


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 4, 2009)

Aww, your fosters are sooo cute!

I like gerbils, but I am not sure I could have little critters that didn't like sleeping in pink hammocks, walking on furry fleece grounds, and eating out of cute dishes .


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Aw, what lovely photos. Big kisses to all the gerbils featured :adorable:. Gerbils are great pets-very entertaining because they are often active. A little note to prospective gerbil owners: They can be messy with their digging if kept in an open barred cage,so go with thetank option.

Jo xx


----------



## Boz (Jan 4, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Awwww....... I'm not a big gerbil fan - they are ok but not crazy about them...... and I just love these two! I saw a little black one like this at the store one day last week. He had a little white dot on his mouth and I was REAAAAAAAAAAAAAL close to getting him cause he was reminding me of yours! LOL!


*
*LOL that would have been one lucky gerbil!:biggrin2: My gerbils are influencing others!  Was he by himself?
* 
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Imiss having gerbils. Ya know I may be able to convince Rob about getting some...


Convince!  Show him cute pictures! :biggrin2:

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Aww, your fosters are sooo cute!
> 
> I like gerbils, but I am not sure I could have little critters that didn't like sleeping in pink hammocks, walking on furry fleece grounds, and eating out of cute dishes .


Haha! Yeah that might not work! 

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Aw, what lovely photos. Big kisses to all the gerbils featured :adorable:. Gerbils are great pets-very entertaining because they are often active. A little note to prospective gerbil owners: They can be messy with their digging if kept in an open barred cage,so go with thetank option.
> 
> Jo xx



Thanks! They shouldn't even be kept in cages as their permanent home in my opinion. Only tanks. Cages don't provide enough digging room and often time they chew bars and from that get irritated nose.  Plus it's annoying having litter scattered around the cage and listening to gerbils chew bars! Now a tank with a cage _topper_, I love those!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awwww....... I'm not a big gerbil fan - they are ok but not crazy about them...... and I just love these two! I saw a little black one like this at the store one day last week. He had a little white dot on his mouth and I was REAAAAAAAAAAAAAL close to getting him cause he was reminding me of yours! LOL!
> ...


Yes, he was and it made me sad!  

I have to avoid pet stores..... I want to take them all home!


----------



## Boz (Jan 4, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...



Oh poor thing!  I think you should get him!  hehehe


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I have good news and bad news!

Good news is the other pair of gerbils at the shelter got adopted!
Bad news is Fuzzy and Wuzzy still don't have a forever home. 

I am excited though! They are up on petfinder now!

They are doing soo well! They always jump into your hand for a treat! I'm so amazed!  If someone's looking for two easy but loveable furry friends you should consider Fuzzy and Wuzzy! hehe :biggrin2:





Not the best picture but it sure is cute!





Again, not a good picture but you can see how Wuzzy is not afraid of my hand! She's looking for a sunflower seed.


----------



## Boz (Jan 29, 2009)

Well there's only two gerbils currently living at my house! Fuzzy and Wuzzy have been adopted today.  I went to the mobile adoption last Saturday and I lady was really interested. We talked and she asked a lot of questions about taking care of them and stuff. Her application was approved (shelter staff said she seemed very excited!) I think they went to a good home. But I will miss them.  I wish I could have been there when they were picked up but I couldn't stay long and I couldn't have brought them this weekend because I'll be going out of town. 

Ahh I will miss those two! They had come a long way! Wuzzy had been climbing up my arm a lot lately when I put my hand in the tank. They really turned around and became real sweethearts. :hearts


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you get to talk to the lady again? She did seem really into them at the mobile. I'm glad they have a home all of their own! Are you sure you don't want the messy mice?


----------



## Boz (Jan 29, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Did you get to talk to the lady again? She did seem really into them at the mobile. I'm glad they have a home all of their own! Are you sure you don't want the messy mice?



No I didn't get to talk to her again.  but I did leave her a note, food, and I said they could give her the cardboard tubes they had. 

Pam was trying to convince me to foster the hamster there.  She said the owners brought him in because he was getting aggressive.:? I might foster him. I've never had a hamster and I'm not a big fan of them but maybe actually having one would change my mind. We'll see. Apparently some lady last week said her two "male" gerbils had babies (they were mis-sexed) and now she has like ten. So they might be coming in. :?

Oh and both the bunnies at petsmart are going home now!
So another is going out there, 2 are being transferred to another shelter, and I think another is going to out of the other pet store. I can't remember exactly what I was told.  I was just happy!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2009)

Who's being transferred? Not Jazzy I hope! Cara's coming to see her on Saturday!

That's great that both Petsmart buns are adopted though. I saw Corea's page on Petfinder is down and the 2nd litter's are finally up. That other girl was there even longer than Corea, poor thing.

Was that hamster the dwarf one that was brought in while we were grooming a few weeks back? The family with the fussy 4-5 year old kid that probably shouldn't be handling a small animal at all? Dwarf hamsters do sometimes get bitey (mine did, hoo boy!) but if that's the one I can't say as I blame him.


----------



## Boz (Jan 29, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Who's being transferred? Not Jazzy I hope! Cara's coming to see her on Saturday!
> 
> That's great that both Petsmart buns are adopted though. I saw Corea's page on Petfinder is down and the 2nd litter's are finally up. That other girl was there even longer than Corea, poor thing.
> 
> Was that hamster the dwarf one that was brought in while we were grooming a few weeks back? The family with the fussy 4-5 year old kid that probably shouldn't be handling a small animal at all? Dwarf hamsters do sometimes get bitey (mine did, hoo boy!) but if that's the one I can't say as I blame him.



I'm not sure who's being transferred! Maybe call and talk to Allie and see? (is it Ally or Allie? I'm not real sure!)

Yeah those two both were there long! 

Yep that's the hamster. I was thinking that same thing. He was probably handled roughly so I don't blame him either. :?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe I'll drop by tomorrow. I had called today to make sure they wouldn't mind me setting up a pen in the office area for bonding and I mentioned Jazzy by name. Then again I got Marcie on the phone and she's a grade A grump. Especially with volunteers, no matter how long they've been there.


----------



## Boz (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh I know! I try to be nice to her too but nooo. :grumpy: Whatever, I just stay out of her way!

Hopefully Jazzy still be there (and she bonds well Cara!) Let me know what happens!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2009)

I was warned about her before I started.


----------



## Boz (Jan 29, 2009)

haha lucky! I just started and found out myself!


----------

